# Honey concentrates



## NnoS (27/4/16)

Any vendors stocking these? Looking for FLV Honey Bee and FA Honey in particular.


----------



## drew (27/4/16)

We have FA Honey in an incoming shipment expected to arrive within the next 10 days and I can add FLV Honey Bee to our next order with them.


----------



## NnoS (27/4/16)

Brilliant. I shall be ordering some.


----------

